# B12 and B13 Differences



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey guys i just want an opinion from you... wat to you think are the factors that I should consider if I am to install a B13 1.5 carburator engine from a sentra series 2 to my 1992 B12 nissan sentra? my sentra used to have a 1.6 12 valve carburator engine..does it require a lot of mods? coz I think it would be more advisable than to install an EFi engine since my sentra had a carburator engine... can anybody give me a comparison of the 2 chasis ?


----------



## local b12 (Jan 23, 2007)

why not go CA their is a CA fuel injected designed for the B12 that should be very easy and you will get good performance


----------

